# Dovetails - what jig do you use?



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

A quick survey on cutting dovetails jigs - what dovetail jig do you use?

I am in the market for a dovetail jig, and have been looking at the Leigh 24" jig. I have the dvd, and also the one for WoodRat. I am leaning towards the Leigh, but wanted to hear what others use.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2006)

I have owned a Leigh for about 3 years and just had the chance to use it this last week. The instruction book is one of the best I have read. Once the jig is set up the joints came out beautiful, even for a rank beginner. I would highly recommend the Leigh.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

That is what I have heard about the Leigh jig. Glad to hear some first hand experience as well.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the Leigh D4 jig, I have had it and all there templates for a long time. They have a steep learning curve - however the quality of the jig, I find is unbeatable. There manual is second to none , in helping you to undertand and set up the jig.

I have yet to find a joint that I couldnt make with there jig. In fact if there is a complaint its I can't possible learn all the things that it can do.

Perhaps when I retire.

Dusty


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Dusty. One thing I liked about the Leigh jig is that you could do not only dovetails, but box joints, mortise and tennons, and even the isoloc joints (with the templates). As you said, you can build almost any joint with the jig.

More food for thought.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

I also have the Leigh FMT, and all the bells and accessories. I have to say even though this isn't a production machine its very exacting and the joint quality is second to none. I have made hundreds of joints the old fashion way - for a long time and still do so. However when ever I can- and now that I have more time - and have learned a few things - I prefer to make all my joints with this machine. One big reason is - when you dry assemble the joints are tight, exacting, and the joint is perfect ever time. Again, the learning curve is long - but if you don't let the machine intimidate you and are patience, its one of the most rewarding machines that has delivered every thing and more - that it shows in the pictures and says it can do.
I don't give many machines ot tools a thumbs up anymore as so many times I have been dissapointed with the shortcomings or end results. If you can stand the big price tag I would say this is the machine for you Bill.

Dusty


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I use the Leigh D4 but the time between uses was a little long last time so I had to refresh myself, but the joints came out fine.

I used it to make sliding dovetails on the current project. The first time for that functionality. But they came out fine.


----------



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

It is Australian, very popular here and overseas. Worth considering! http://www.gifkins.com.au/

Note: as you know I don't dovetail and therefore I am reliant upon their excellent reputation from those who dovetail.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

I previously used the Gifkins Jig, but it is limited to thru dovetails only, but with all the bells and whistles is perhaps the easiest dovetail jig on the market to learn.

I now use the Incra LS Positioner. Love it!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I got the $100.00 Rockler, and it's a good "Beginner" jig, but oooooh, how I want the 24" Leigh. I've watched the video over and over and imagine one day, when I am rolling in enough money to buy the other tools I need first, the Leigh is on the list.

I liked all the other joints it can do, and I need something that will do joints at least 18" for the new line of furniture I'm working on.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I have the Rockler Dovetail jig. I bought it when it was on sale and got the through dovetail jig, also for around, $100.00, too. I've tried it once and got fairly good results for never trying to make dovetails with a router before. I really like the preset offset on the jig and the cam locks hold the wood in the jig very securely.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Dusty, I want to use a jig as well for the consistency factor and tight fitting joints.

I have to admit I broke down and ordered the Leigh D4R. It should be arriving later this week. I am looking forward to that learning curve that Karson is talking about.

I picked it because of all the features, as well as the ability to multiple joint types. I should be able to do the dovetails and box joints with it, as well as mortise and tenons.

Thanks for all your great advice everyone.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

I use the Porter Cable Model 4212 Dovetail Jig which was a Christmas gift from my wife. Great jig and easy to use. Someday looking at the Leigh jig for its adjustability.

I also use the Leigh FMT (Frame Mortise Tenon) Jig which is very easy to use and makes consistent tight fitting mortise and tenon joints.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

The FMT is on my wish list. I have a few other things I need to get before that, such as a table saw and planer.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I just looked at the Leigh FMT and I can't see spending $1,000.00 on a Mortise & Tenon Jig, when I can get a mortise Machine for $250.00 and cut the tenons on my table saw. That's $750.00 I could spend on tools, wood, or … more wood & tools. Maybe a second dust collection system, 150 pairs of safety glasses, 7,500 pencils, an air filtering system, maybe some o' them newfangled Aussie accessories for the drill press.

I guess if I got to using multiple joints, or angled joints, then I could justify using it.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

I think this (Festool Domino Joining System).










will replace this (Leigh Frame Mortise & Tenon Jig).








It already has in OZ.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

It could Don. It is just being introduced here, and is about the same price as the FMT.


----------



## Duane (Aug 17, 2006)

I have had the 24" Porter Cable Dovetail jig for I think 7 years now. It comes with the 1/2" 1/2 blind template, when I bought it I upgraded and bought the sliding dovetail template (which I have never yet used) and the adjustable through dovetail template (which I have used and like). I have been very happy with the system, once set up it makes very accurate and repeatable joints. Set ups are not that bad once you have done them a few times. I have only seen advertisements for the Leigh jig, so I cannot compare. But dont discount the P-C, especially since they have just re-designed it to make it more user friendly. When I bought my jig it came with a well written manual and a (gasp) VHS tape that was invauluable to me.

I have probably made a couple hundred drawers with this jig, the biggest fault I have ever had is it does not have a dust collection device, but they have remedied that in the new design, as well as incorporated set up pins for bit height adjustment, which should help minimize set up times.

No matter what jig you buy, the biggest piece of advice is I can give is develop a good layout plan for your component parts, and a marking plan so you can identify the pieces and corresponding joint orientation in relation to how it goes into the jig. I have cut more pins into the tail boards and tails into the pin boards than I care to admit.

Maybe I should document and blog it…...(it would be my first)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

That would be a great thing Duane! I would like to read it, as I am sure many others wood as well.


----------



## Pankratio (Mar 18, 2009)

I recommend this:








http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=62708&cat=1,42884

For the hand-cut feel, but in keeping with the notion of getting things done quickly.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I normally hand cut all my dovetails - my grandfather taught me how to do this many years ago. Someone gave me a Keller dovetail jig and I have used it but prefer the handcut look.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the leigh jig and nothing really bad to say about it.

I also have the Festool and its far faster to set up compared to the Leigh but its limited on dove spacing so I use it on kitchen drawers.

On furniture I cut mine by hand and to the best of my knowledge, there isnt a jig out there that replicate hand done doves.


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I also use the Leigh D4R jig and love it. I used the older D4 (used a bunch and loved it also) before this and jumped at the new design which is even more user-friendly. Consequently I am using the D4R for nearly everything that can have dovetails including some things where using dovetails is just showing off. (Sorry)

I have a full review of the D4R with photos and video at the link bedlow if more details (shows the new features also) on it will help.

See the review


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i have the D4R and i like it but have had some trouble with it. im looking to get the katie jig soon but also i hand cut them alot. especially half blinds. i dont trust those to a jig especially if youre using a nice piece as a drawer front or trying to get a sequenced drawer front. one slip and its over.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been using this one: http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=61974&cat=1,42884
It is great.


----------



## Mx329 (Feb 19, 2008)

I too have the Porter Cable Model 4212 Dovetail Jig. Picked it up from Lowes for 130 bucks give or take. Came with a half blind template and a dovetail bit. Not to bad for my first one. I'm happy with the results but I have to do a little more toying around with it.


----------



## mjdinsmore (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you planning on doing a lot of dovetails? As someone else mentioned above, if you're not going to be turning out a lot of projects with dovetails, then cutting them by hand is certainly a respectable way to go.

Also, you don't need to use a commercial router jig to make the dovetails. Pick up a copy of Fine Woodworking's "Using Routers" book. Its not a huge book, but its got useful things in there. One of them is a shop-made jig for making dovetails. Something to think about before investing a bunch of money in a commercial jig for making dovetails when it may not REALLY be critical. Save the money for other tools that you really can't go without! ;-)


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Leigh is the way to go, I started with the cheap chinese jig , progressed to the less cheap taiwanese one and then the D4R and love all the other things you can do with the leigh,, am also looking to get the Incra for all the other things I want to try, I just love to have lots of toys and as I can afford them I get them,,


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am truly impressed. You guys are all in a different league; a much advanced league, I must say, from where I am.

I use an Incra Fence on my Shopsmith Router Table and get what I consider good results but you are talking about a different breed of dovetails than what I produce.

This has been a very interesting thread.


----------

